# Prayers Wanted And Needed



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good evening,

DH just learned that his oldest brother is scheduled for open heart surgery tomorrow morning at 8:00. He has blood leaking and it has to be repaired immediately. This is follow up to a burst aorta that he was fortuante to survive several years ago. Please all you praying Outbackers, pray that he will come through this surgery with flying colors.

Thank you all.

Rita


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*
DONE!*

Let us know, please.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *
> DONE!*
> 
> Let us know, please.....


X 2

John


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Lady Di

The Prayers are already enroute.

We all hope for the best.

Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all









Please let us know how your brother in law is doing after his surgery...


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

X3 God's speed to a full recovery


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Will Do Rita!

Brian&Fam


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

My prayers are on the way!

Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Just saw this but I guess it's never too late to pray. God bless!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Just saw this as well. I pray that everything went well and for a speedy recovery. GOD BLESS!

Jim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks all!

Don't know how long the surgery was, but we got a call from MIL at 6:45Pm that he was out of surgery, and presumably recovery and is now in Critical Care Unit which is to be expected.

Prayers are definitely still welcome.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our prayers for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.
Ember


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> Our prayers for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.
> Ember


x2...let us know how things turn out.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Just wondering how things are going. Please update when you get the chance. Still praying....


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Rita - You and you family are in my prayers. - Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks all. What a start to the new year. On 1/1 FIL npassed away, and now BIL has heart surgery.
bil has been extremely fortunate though. The inital heart surgery was 4 years ago. It was the same problem that killed John Ritter. They caught BIL's aorta split in time and fixed it. There was an area with a small leak from the original repair. That was this surgery.

BIL definitely had everything in his favor this time too. The original surgeon was at a conference in Florida, and flew back to do this surgery so hee already knew about the original issue and wanted to do the follow up surgery.

He is still in C ICU but may be moved to a regular room tomorrow. He is awake and eating. There is some pain, but they must be doing pain control pretty well.

Keep praying.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Rita,

Sorry to hear about your FIL. Glad your BIL is recovering....wow your DH must be spinning. Please send him our love.

Prayers will continue for all of you.

Tami


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Good evening,
> 
> DH just learned that his oldest brother is scheduled for open heart surgery tomorrow morning at 8:00. He has blood leaking and it has to be repaired immediately. This is follow up to a burst aorta that he was fortuante to survive several years ago. Please all you praying Outbackers, pray that he will come through this surgery with flying colors.
> 
> ...


Rita- We are keeping your brother and family in prayer here in Alaska.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are still praying for your family. Be strong.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

DH is definitely reeling from all this. Has had two bugs this year already. Normal for him in a year is 1-2 so maybe he will be done when he gets over this second one. Sure hope so.

Am planning on visiting BIL tomorrow so will know more then.

Will update after that.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Rita.
Just saw this. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!! Hang in there!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers while you go through this difficult time.

Darlene


----------

